# First Layout



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my first layout. There will be two seperate point to point tracks on the layout. I am just freelancing it with what I have, and I hope it turns out ok. well here are the pictures.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

looking good so far


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

whats the size of this? 4x10? is this ho scale or n scale, looks like ho?


----------



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

joed2323 said:


> whats the size of this? 4x10? is this ho scale or n scale, looks like ho?


good guessing it is a 3x10 and it is ho scale


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What is the radius of your lower track? I'm betting it's really small like 14" to 16"!
You do know that you will only be able to run only the very smallest of engines and rolling stock.


----------



## wolfeinmane (Feb 8, 2012)

What NIMT said for sure, that's a really tight radius brother. If you don't feel comfortable doing your own radius from flex track, you can always buy pre made curved track.

When I started out many years ago, I bought one section of 18" and 22" curved track and used it as a template for my flex and it worked just fine. Later I attached a prick point and pencil to a wood ruler and swung my radius.

Always remember you have to have access to that covered/enclosed track for maintenance and you have no access from one side of the layout. Why plywood and not foam? It's much easier to work with and infinitly lighter.


----------



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

NIMT said:


> What is the radius of your lower track? I'm betting it's really small like 14" to 16"!
> You do know that you will only be able to run only the very smallest of engines and rolling stock.


Ya I know the radius of my track is only going to be 15". and there will be two curves one on each side. I was thinking about running a, Spectrum Steam 0-6-0T Powered DCC on Board, with only a couple cars on it.


----------



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

wolfeinmane said:


> What NIMT said for sure, that's a really tight radius brother. If you don't feel comfortable doing your own radius from flex track, you can always buy pre made curved track.
> 
> Always remember you have to have access to that covered/enclosed track for maintenance and you have no access from one side of the layout. Why plywood and not foam? It's much easier to work with and infinitly lighter.


 For my track I am using atlas code 100 sectional track, do you think I should go with flex track or just stick with what I got. I thought about getting some flex track just for my curves on account of the sectional track having so many joints in it, what are your oppinons on this.

As far as acces I will have a door on the front of the layout and I will be making a hidden opening some where in the scenery so I will be able to get to anything if needed.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Make sure that the cars you select have the couplers mounted on the trucks, not body mounts. With truck mounts you will beable to make your curves with most cars. some cars may need the steps cut off.


----------



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

Southern said:


> Make sure that the cars you select have the couplers mounted on the trucks, not body mounts. With truck mounts you will beable to make your curves with most cars. some cars may need the steps cut off.


thanks for the tip I will keep that in mind


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Well,I've been looking a few times at your pics and I cant help it...I don't believe you will end up with a satisfying layout.Sorry for being negative but it's the right time to be though,before all the work and the $$$ spent.

Your pictures are clear...you don't have more room so can't go wider meaning extremely limiting tight curves,as others have stated.Indeed,if you are to run only the smallest locos,they can be managed.

OK...enough negative critics...positive solutions (or suggestions) now.My first (and only) option,if I were you,would be to switch to N scale.In N,15" curves are even generous (anything goes) and you could find (or design) very interesting layout plans for the space you have.

But then,if you still want HO (great scale btw),then I suggest you forget the second level entirely.Without being connected to the lower level,like the pics suggest,any hilltop trackage would have very little if any operational interest while robbing precious landscape from the lower level.

I've been through that part myself and already have torn down two partially built layouts that I had found they wouldn't be satisfying.Planning carefully is very important,building is the easy part.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Like the layout. Looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## vanlue_b (Jun 3, 2012)

Here are some picture updates of my layout, its not much just working on it here and there. I had to put the deer on there enjoy!!!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful progress, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

If you can find some old Tyco equipment you will get the truck mounted couplers and they were designed to run on 15 and 18" radii track so the steps will clear. They dont look 100% prototypical but they dont look bad either and will handle your tight tracks.

Massey


----------

